# Good article to read



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I ordered a copy of Woodwork winter 2010 to Darrell Peart's table design. While skimming through the magazine I ran across an article by Andy Glantz called "Selling the experience". He describes his methods to attract customers, handle the customer/client relationship, and market his craft.

His method targets high-end customers and wouldn't work for everyone but its worth reading.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen (Sep 16, 2013)

Sounds exiting. Would loce to read it but getting a copy of Woodwork in my part of the worls is difficult. Any chance you have a link to the article?


----------

